# south zone hunting



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

This is my 1st year duck hunting. I've been hunting the northern zone with minimal results. I was gonna try Funk Bottoms this morning but I figured with the freezing temperatures the past few days that the area would be frozen. I really don't want to wait til after x-mas to hunt (the north zone that is....I'm going through hunting withdrawals) Is there any other decent southzone hunting areas that aren't too far from cuyahoga?( within 1.5 hrs driving). Also if anyone hunted Funk Bottoms before let me know how you did. Was also looking at the mohican river.... Any response would be greatly appreciated.
* the messed up thing is that my north zone hunting spot is south of some southern zone spots.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i think funks is in the north zone if you check the zone maps.the zone drops down to include funks in the north zone. i have always hunted it in the north zone times. it is no doubt frozen anyway. just about most of the lakes have ice on them today. check reports on ohiowaterfowler.com


----------



## quacker attacker (Jul 17, 2009)

Funk bottoms is actually in the south zone. Ive hunted it quite a bit in recent years. This time of year its pretty flooded out, once they close off the mohicianville dry dam. The fields along sr 95 may still be good hunting if they are flooded and not froze out yet. The other areas of funk bottoms will be so flooded out, without a dog and a boat or canoe and a long drag to the water its almost impossible to hunt.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah that's what i thought. My brother and I went down there Tuesday just to check it out. Didn't see any birds fly, or hear any honkers. We see these three hunters parked along sr 95 and on their tailgate must've been at least a dozen greenheads and 4 or 5 geese. I almost S*** myself. The water level was low and any where there was water was frozen. By the time we turned around they already left. But I never seen an ohio waterfowl hunt end with results like that. Maybe its because its my first year duck hunting. Congrats to those 3 hunters but I was extremely jealous. I've still yet to get my first greenhead.


----------

